# [SOLVED]Kadu i brak emotek.

## mentorsct

Witam posiadam kadu 0.6.0-rc2 i mam problem bo nie posiadam emotek. Jak zrobic zeby sie pojawiły? Dzięki za pomoc. Pozdrawiam.Last edited by mentorsct on Sat Mar 15, 2008 10:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mateo

Ello

Po pierwsze zobacz czy masz qt i kde skompilowane z flaga gif. Jakiś czas temu miałem podobny problem aczkolwiek udało mi się go pokonać jak zemergowalem kadu z flagą extraicons. Mam nadzieje ze to coś da.

Pozdrawiam  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Z tego co wiem (TBH miał taki problem) w ebuildzie nowego kadu wszystkie ficzery są domyślnie wyłączone, by je potem dodać jako flagi use, skoro to 0.6.0-rc2 to pewnie trzeba będzie zmodować ebuilda.

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

dokladnie tak własnie miałem  :Wink: 

w ebuildzie masz coś takiego:

```
        # Disabling all modules and iconsets for further activation via USE flags

       sed .config -i -e 's/=m/=n/g'

       sed .config -i -e 's/=y/=n/g

```

po prostu wywal te linie, zrób digest kadu.ebuild i emerge łyknie - no i będą ikonki. Troszke poryte to jest

----------

## mentorsct

A jak wykasować te linijki? W jaki sposób? Bo ja troszke zielony w tym temacie akurat. Zrobiłem tak jak mi tam kazali dodałem flagi skompilowałem ale nic nie pomogło. Mozesz mi napisac jak wykasowac te linijki a potem zrobie tego digesta. Dzięki.

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

Otwórz ten plik w jakimś edytorze, np nano:

nano /sciezka/do/pliku.ebuild

znajdz ta linie, daj alt + k i zapisz alt + x.

----------

## skazi

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Z tego co wiem (TBH miał taki problem) w ebuildzie nowego kadu wszystkie ficzery są domyślnie wyłączone, by je potem dodać jako flagi use, skoro to 0.6.0-rc2 to pewnie trzeba będzie zmodować ebuilda.

 

Czy to również może być przyczyną że nie mam kilku ikon w oknie rozmowy (obrazek niżej)?

http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj50/skazi1982/kadu.jpg

Kadu mam z overlaya arcon-portage.

----------

## mentorsct

 *TBH the lolmaker wrote:*   

> Otwórz ten plik w jakimś edytorze, np nano:
> 
> nano /sciezka/do/pliku.ebuild
> 
> znajdz ta linie, daj alt + k i zapisz alt + x.

 

Ok ale gdzie ja mam ten plik ebuild? Jak bym wiedział to bym go otworzył w gedit.

----------

## mateo

Witam

Masz go w /usr/portage/net-im/kadu/

Pozdrawiam  :Wink: 

----------

## mentorsct

w konsoli wspisuje: "gedit /usr/portage/net-im/kadu/" i nie ma takiego pliku ...

----------

## Pryka

boże święty on Ci podał, tylko folder w jakim masz ebuild, wykaż trochę samodzielności...

----------

## mentorsct

Oki zrobiłem digesta tak:

```

ebuild /usr/portage/net-im/kadu/kadu-0.6.0_rc2.ebuild digest

```

mam nadzieje ze bedzie działac.

----------

## mentorsct

 *TBH the lolmaker wrote:*   

> dokladnie tak własnie miałem 
> 
> w ebuildzie masz coś takiego:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Dzięki za rade. Zrobiłem tak jak napisałes i wszystko gra, sa emotki. Wielkie dzięki. Pozro

----------

## muzg

kto jest ałtorem tego ebuilda??

--- Edytowane przez moderatora

Poprawione błędy ortograficzne.

Kurt Steiner

----------

## SlashBeast

 *muzg wrote:*   

> kto jest ałtorem tego ebuilda??
> 
> --- Edytowane przez moderatora
> 
> Poprawione błędy ortograficzne.
> ...

 

Napewno 'ałtorem' jest poprawną formą?   :Laughing: 

----------

## muzg

widzisz niby taki wielki moderator uwaza sie za boga edytuje nieswoje posty a pisac nie_umie

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Kurt Steiner

muzg, jeśli wstydzisz się swoich błędów to możesz je poprawić i zlikwidować moją edycję. Jeśli chcesz zmienić je z powrotem i sugerować, że to ja ten błąd popełniłem to możesz zakończyć swoją przygodę z forum. Pierwsze i ostatnie ostrzeżenie - następny będzie ban.

----------

## Arfrever

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Pierwsze i ostatnie ostrzeżenie - następny będzie ban.

 

To nie jest pierwsze ostrzeżenie.

(Zamknąłem ten wątek.)

----------

